# Watertown? Massena? Syracuse?



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Any froggers in these areas?


----------



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

Im in Rochester


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm 20-30 minutes from Syracuse.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm in Windsor....About 45 min from Syracuse.  wow didn't know their were any froggers near me


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

Im just outside of syracuse.


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm 45 miles east of Syracuse. We really should form an Upstate Central NY group. Ed


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

That would be awesome


----------



## Joesfiddy (Sep 4, 2012)

I just left Watertown just got out of the army!


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, sir, for serving our country. I once won a lottery back in 1972 for an all expense paid trip to Vietnam! Ed


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

My son also just left a month or so ago. And gave us our first grandson. (just had to add that we are so proud to be grand parents lol)


----------



## aguz1126 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm in Rochester.


----------

